# Squonk vs RDTAs



## spiv (4/8/16)

Hey everyone, 

If this has been asked before please point me in the right direction. I did a few searches and came up with nothing.

I don't have a squonker, and if I get one I'd love a REO, but may just get that Kanger Dripbox 160 until the day the REO arrives. 

But before I pull the trigger, I've read that the benefits of squonking is basically an easy bottom fed way to wet your RDA's wick by squeezing the bottle that's built into the mod. I'd imagine a tilt and squeeze is required as the juice level in the bottle decreases.

The RDTA's of today (Avo, Limiteless, etc) all have a little tank that you drop your wicks into that you tilt to wet the wick. Of course, changing juices will be easier with a squonker because you won't need to clean the tank...

So effectively, from where I'm looking, we have the same result obtained using different methods. 

Am I missing something? 
Is the RDTA a relatively new so before this the squonk was the easiest way to refill your RDA?

Basically, I'm asking... With RDTAs available, why squonk? Is it just down to preference?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/16)

Squonking in a nutshell is the quality of a dripper without the hassle... I find I over or under juice a dripper but with a squonker you press the bottle and the camber gets juice and when you release the bottle the excess juice flows back into the bottle leaving your wicks perfectly saturated and subsequently a really good vape.

But the reality of the matter is that some juices sparkle in a squonker while others are more suited to an RTA. For example Tropical Ice which is a powerful menthol juice is just perfect in my REO but XXX I prefer in a tank. That being said XXX in my bottom fed Petri is outstanding... again there are a ton of different ways to vape and you need to find your happy place with tanks, drippers, squonkers and the different juices.

What makes a REO a chicken dinner for me is the fact I can fill the bottle and pop in a fresh battery and I am good to go for a day... whereas all these fancy sub ohm tanks and regulated mods I need to pack a bottle of juice and spare batteries... also dropping a regulated device with a tank can totally destroy it... a REO is as close to indestructible as they come.

I love my tanks and regulated devices but I never ever go anywhere without a REO.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## spiv (4/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Squonking in a nutshell is the quality of a dripper without the hassle... I find I over or under juice a dripper but with a squonker you press the bottle and the camber gets juice and when you release the bottle the excess juice flows back into the bottle leaving your wicks perfectly saturated and subsequently a really good vape.
> 
> But the reality of the matter is that some juices sparkle in a squonker while others are more suited to an RTA. For example Tropical Ice which is a powerful menthol juice is just perfect in my REO but XXX I prefer in a tank. That being said XXX in my bottom fed Petri is outstanding... again there are a ton of different ways to vape and you need to find your happy place with tanks, drippers, squonkers and the different juices.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Rob Fisher, I agree with that completely... but wouldn't the Avocado, or Limitless RDTA be a very similar experience? Tilt and the wick gets saturated with new juice, vape, repeat. 

Why I ask is because I'd love a squonker, but if I can get a similar vape from my Limitless Plus RDTA, I don't need to go the squonk route (e.g. Kanger Dripbox 160).

A Reo is another story altogether. That's' definitely on my wishlist and I will get one sooner rather than later.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Ernest (4/8/16)

RDTA's have been around for a while, but essentially they are both drippers. Today it really comes down to preference, because you can get regulated or mechanical squonkers and you could run your RDTA on a regulated or mechanical mod. I use all my Reo's for MTL and my Leprechauns for DL vaping, but I also have regulated mods that shine in the cloud department. If you have an RDTA and you like it, I would hold out for the Reo and skip the Dripbox.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spydro (4/8/16)

You do not have to tilt a Reo when the bottles juice level gets lower. The feed tube in the bottle goes all the way to the bottom so you can squonk them until all but dry. Their advantage of using almost any RDA that is or can be modified to be bottom fed, the endless builds that can be done in them makes the possibilities almost endless in the search for your perfect vapes with them.

In general my opinion varies though that some liquids are better suited for a BF RDA than a RTA, or vice versa. Any liquid can be stellar in either with the right build in the right atty for that juice to fit your personal tastes. The endless gear and build possibilities might seem daunting at first. But most that take the plunge to find their own perfect vapes (instead of relying on someone else's idea of what they are) can learn what works for them the best and make all their vapes perfect vapes. 

I too like some of the regulated mods and tanks bought since I joined this forum. But the Reos have been my go to's here (with specific BF atty's for them) for two years, and they always will be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (4/8/16)

+ 1 on what @Ernest says above. Less hassle, no more juicy fingers and great flavour with an indestructible Reo with BF atty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/16)

spiv said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher, I agree with that completely... but wouldn't the Avocado, or Limitless RDTA be a very similar experience? Tilt and the wick gets saturated with new juice, vape, repeat.



Yip the Avo (which I have) and Limitless (which I haven't tried yet) do give a similar vape to a squonker...


----------



## spiv (4/8/16)

Thanks @Ernest, @Spydro and @Andre. That's what I've been thinking. 
I'm going to hold off on the squonk (until the Reo) and just use my RDTA. 

I love that the Reo is so strong. Would also love a Leprechaun... In time I'll have both.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/8/16)

spiv said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> If this has been asked before please point me in the right direction. I did a few searches and came up with nothing.
> 
> ...



I started building coils about 2 months ago on tank rebuildable and don't have a squonker but did order a leprechaun. Dripping for 3 weeks now.

I find the flavour on dripping much more intense (for the better) on a dripper compared to a tank rebuildable...Orion asteroid is one of my favourites and on the limitless it was fantastic but on my dotmod its literally taste bud blowing stuff. My other favourites being XXX and menthol ice are also fantastic but I find the XXX better on my 0.9 ohm target tank. (My God I am watching far too much Robs Ramblings)

The ease of use of a sqounker especially in JHB traffic is fantastic..was driving on William Nicol the other day and was craving a vape so bam 1st pull...dry hit...stop yellow line, drip and go...squonking none of that.

Dripbox 160w good...Dripbox 60 stay away..lots of auto firing mishaps overseas and this morning one reported right here on this forum

For me personally the other thing is that on the tank rebuildables I found flavour muted as the wicks are submerged the whole day whilst on a dripper or squonker its wet when u need it to be and almost feels like a newish wick all the time. Definitely find since I moved to dripping I rewick less than tank rebuildable but that could just be me

And the last reason...its sounds very larney>>>"Im a dripper and a squonker" compared to I pull vapour out a tank...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## spiv (5/8/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> For me personally the other thing is that on the tank rebuildables I found flavour muted as the wicks are submerged the whole day whilst on a dripper or squonker its wet when u need it to be and almost feels like a newish wick all the time.



So this makes a ton of sense. I'm definitely in the market for one 

The Leprechaun and Reos are amazing indestructible mech mods which I will get (I'm actually leaning towards the Leprechaun), but what do you guys think about that upcoming Lost Vape DNA75 squonker mod? Is mechanical better in this instance or is regulated much of the same?


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/8/16)

spiv said:


> So this makes a ton of sense. I'm definitely in the market for one
> 
> Leprechaun looks stunning and from what I have read on this forum and seen on youtube its awesome.... and u know the money is going to a SAfrican instead of asian factory and US brand. I am waiting for my leprechaun with the next batch but also saving for a reo...well more like waiting for Rand to improve
> 
> ...


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/8/16)

Leprechaun looks stunning and from what I have read on this forum and seen on youtube its awesome.... and u know the money is going to a SAfrican instead of asian factory and US brand. I am waiting for my leprechaun with the next batch but also saving for a reo...well more like waiting for Rand to improve 

The DNA75 looks amazing and it is really tempting...always good to have a regulated backup for me for the days I feel lazy to check coil ohms etc

But reality knowing we will probably end up with all 3 just because of FOMO and also in the interests of science

With the leprechaun it will always be a special piece knowing its hand made and not mass produced so its timeless. Maybe in the future the leprechaun will be a global hit like the reo..has all the hallmarks to succeed


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/16)

spiv said:


> The Leprechaun and Reos are amazing indestructible mech mods which I will get (I'm actually leaning towards the Leprechaun), but what do you guys think about that upcoming Lost Vape DNA75 squonker mod? Is mechanical better in this instance or is regulated much of the same?



This is an interesting question... and one I can answer because I have both... I tried the Kangertech Drip Box when it came out and I wanted to hate it but I was impressed with it... it does a good job for the money... but I sold it after a week or so...

Then recently I got the Lost Vape DNA 200 with a bottom fed Petri and this is a class setup and this one I will be keeping... but that being said there is something about a mechanical squonker that really does it for me and I use my REO's way more than any other squonkers... I'm not really sure what it is... is it the raw power from the battery or the fact that it's indestructible or the fact it lasts me a day or the Porcupine dust that Rob from Reosmods has in his workshop... or is it all in my mind? Dunno... but REO's rock!

But I sure am going to purchase the new DNA75 Squonker from Lost Vape... I want a quality regulated Squonker that is driven by 18650's!


----------

